# Gracepoint on FOX



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Killed Gracepoint. It was like word for word the same as . . . .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think I'll still watch it as I never picked up Broadchurch. And if Fox kills it, I guess I have a backup


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea, I think I'll wait for season 2 of Broadchurch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

10 part series, different killer...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Broadchurch was EXCELLENT! Watch it if you can. I am recording Gracepoint. It will be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Picture almost looks like the same Lead actor.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

We watched this last night and we thought it was exactly the same story as Broadchurch. The only difference was the location.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Picture almost looks like the same Lead actor.


It is, it's UK actor David Tennant, who played Doctor Who. For the US version he speaks with an American accent, though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Without revealing anything spoilery, I thought the last scenes of Broadchurch were the most beautiful and satisfying scenes to end a series since Six Feet Under ended. I can only hope the US version lives up to the Broadchurch standard.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

khark said:


> We watched this last night and we thought it was exactly the same story as Broadchurch. The only difference was the location.


From what I've read, it's a _Broadchurch _clone, with 10 episodes instead of 8.

We loved _Broadchurch_. It's funny, tho, how _Broadchurch _is conceptually similar to _The Killing_. That itself was a clone of _Forbrydelsen, an _original Danish production, with an entire season of police detectives trying to find a child's murderer. The _Broadchurch _producers even employed similar "dramatic music" to signal the end of each episode, same as _Killing/Forbryelsen_. I haven't watched _Gracepoint _yet, but I wonder if they won't do the same.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmspen said:


> Broadchurch was EXCELLENT! Watch it if you can. I am recording Gracepoint. It will be interesting to see where it goes.


Just searched DIRECTV® and saw nothing. Netflix or Amazon maybe?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Picture almost looks like the same Lead actor.


It is, David Tennant (AKA Doctor Who #10).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Just searched DIRECTV® and saw nothing. Netflix or Amazon maybe?


It was on BBCA. Perhaps they'll re-run it, before they air S2.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/broadchurch/


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It on Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Just searched DIRECTV and saw nothing. Netflix or Amazon maybe?


Itunes has it for $20 and it is well worth it! That's how I saw it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, Gents!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> From what I've read, it's a _Broadchurch _clone, with 10 episodes instead of 8.
> 
> We loved _Broadchurch_. It's funny, tho, how _Broadchurch _is conceptually similar to _The Killing_. That itself was a clone of _Forbrydelsen, an _original Danish production, with an entire season of police detectives trying to find a child's murderer. The _Broadchurch _producers even employed similar "dramatic music" to signal the end of each episode, same as _Killing/Forbryelsen_. I haven't watched _Gracepoint _yet, but I wonder if they won't do the same.


I didn't see "Broadchurch" because I have decided to refuse to pay $15 a month to go up one tier at Dish to get BBCA which is the only channel in the tier I'd watch..

With that said, "Gracepoint" has a great deal in common with "Broadchurch" - the production companies Imaginary Friends and Kudos, creator/writer Chris Chibnall, directors James Strong and Euros Lyn, producers Chibnall, Strong, and Executive Producer Jane Featherstone, and, as noted, star David Tenant.

What I instantly noted about the show is that it has that feel that I so like about British TV shows - great cinematography, careful plot and character development, quality acting and directing.

From IMDb:



> Contrary to popular belief, _Broadchurch_ is not based on or a remake of Danish show _The Killing_, and the script for _Broadchurch_ actually predates _The Killing_ by at least five years. Chris Chibnall originally had the idea for _Broadchurch_ and started working on the script in 2002. However it took him ten years to get the show on air.


That doesn't mean that _Forbrydelsen_ didn't set the pattern and maybe even made "Broadchurch" more marketable to British TV execs who could see it done using similarly appealing production values.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I didn't see "Broadchurch" because I have decided to refuse to pay $15 a month to go up one tier at Dish to get BBCA which is the only channel in the tier I'd watch..
> 
> With that said, "Gracepoint" has a great deal in common with "Broadchurch" - the production companies Imaginary Friends and Kudos, creator/writer Chris Chibnall, directors James Strong and Euros Lyn, producers Chibnall, Strong, and Executive Producer Jane Featherstone, and, as noted, star David Tenant.
> 
> ...


Nice IMDb find! I agree, the success of _Forbydelsen _could very well have been the impetus to finally get _Broadchurch _on the air and may have influenced the production somewhat.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

usnret said:


> 10 part series, different killer...


Do you know this for sure? I only ask as so far it is an exact mirror of Broadchurch. I don't want to watch the whole thing if I already know the killer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Do you know this for sure? I only ask as so far it is an exact mirror of Broadchurch. I don't want to watch the whole thing if I already know the killer.


Based on the NYT review, _sounds _like the killer may or may not be the same, but it's not a "must see" for _Broadchurch_ viewers.



> But the universe of viewers who saw "Broadchurch" and will watch "Gracepoint" is fairly small and, anyway, if you have enough spare time to sit through the same story twice to compare nuances and accents and plot variations, you are to be pitied. [*more*]


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Everything I had read before the series started says that there will be a different killer. They wanted there to be some suspense for any viewer who did see the original.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I never saw Broadchurch but so far I'm liking Grace Point. It doesn't have that cop show feel to it which I like. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ten minutes into episode 2 I decided to cancel the series. I time-shift a lot of shows, and this was at the bottom of my watch list, so having already seen what I consider the superior original version and this not being "must see" for me, I let it go. I also don't trust Fox - they have a history of pulling quality programming with low ratings, and Gracepoint is not performing that well, so I'm not convinced all 10 episodes will even air. For those still watching, I hope Fox lets it finish its run!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I cancelled too. It might have a different killer, but it felt word for word so far. I'm not big into rewatching movies or shows, nor rereading books. Too much other great stuff to fit into limited time!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Ten minutes into episode 2 I decided to cancel the series. I time-shift a lot of shows, and this was at the bottom of my watch list, so having already seen what I consider the superior original version and this not being "must see" for me, I let it go. I also don't trust Fox - they have a history of pulling quality programming with low ratings, and Gracepoint is not performing that well, so I'm not convinced all 10 episodes will even air. For those still watching, I hope Fox lets it finish its run!


I'm recording it but haven't started watching it. Just curious... Did they water it down so we "stupid Americans" would get it instead of leaving it as the intelligent and thought provoking show that the original version was?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm recording it but haven't started watching it. Just curious... Did they water it down so we "stupid Americans" would get it instead of leaving it as the intelligent and thought provoking show that the original version was?


From what I understand, Eps 1 to 3 are faithful recreations of the original with minor changes only for locale. Some additional information is supposed to be introduced along the way then to prepare for the reveal of a new murderer at the end of the series.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> From what I understand, Eps 1 to 3 are faithful recreations of the original with minor changes only for locale. Some additional information is supposed to be introduced along the way then to prepare for the reveal of a new murderer at the end of the series.


Faithful recreations indeed! The first 2 felt verbatim!!


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Just for the sake of not making a new thread but I need to ask a question. Does anyone else have a Samsung TV and get those annoying pop up ads in the bottom left corner that tell me to hit the enter key on my Samsung remote to access trivia and games to play along with while watching Gracepoint along with some Yahoo! branding.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Binge on nine episodes last night. Looking forward to final. To bad it was not renew.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

yosoyellobo said:


> Binge on nine episodes last night. Looking forward to final. To bad it was not renew.


Had you watched the entire Broadchurch series, and if so, how did they compare?


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> Binge on nine episodes last night. Looking forward to final. To bad it was not renew.


I thought it was being billed as a "limited series event", or something like that. Hence, no planned renewal from the start.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

juniormaj said:


> I thought it was being billed as a "limited series event", or something like that. Hence, no planned renewal from the start.


That's never stopped tv executives before ..


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Had you watched the entire Broadchurch series, and if so, how did they compare?


I did watch the entire Broadchurch series and I was impress with Gracepoint which was a surprise.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> That's never stopped tv executives before ..


Exactly. Such as Under the Dome. And now that I think of it, Prison Break would have been good as a limited series, limited to one prison break.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Based on the ratings I'm pretty sure nobody at Fox is considering changing this from a limited series.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

For those wondering, the original comes back for season 2 on BBC on 2/4/15.

http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2014/12/11/bbc-americas-critically-acclaimed-series-broadchurch-returns-wednesday-february-4th-10-9c-756012/20141211bbca01/


----------

